
What Does $14 Million Worth of PageRank Look Like? - tortilla
http://www.seobook.com/buy-cheap-pagerank
======
fallentimes
Reminds me of the Polaroid acquisition:

[http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/private-
equity-...](http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/private-equity-group-
buys-polaroid-for-59-million/)

It was mentioned that Polaroid was one of the most recognized brands in the
world and $59 million was a relative bargain.

 _Update:_ See corrected link and figure ($89 million) below.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Unrelated, but I think Knight's Bridge actually got them -- and for a lot
more:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS174749+17-Ap...](http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS174749+17-Apr-2009+MW20090417)

~~~
fallentimes
You're absolutely right. I couldn't remember the PE group and CNN and NY Times
both showed Patriarch Partners for the acquirer when I googled it.

------
ars
I worked for a company that had 3 completely different websites selling
electronics. The backend was the same (i.e. same products and descriptions),
but the prices were different.

Essentially they competed with themself. They actually got some orders on the
more pricey site! And the price checkers were happy thinking they checked a
few sites, and found the lower one.

~~~
fallentimes
Managing the SEO/PPC for those 3 sites had to be a massive headache.

~~~
mikeyur
Yes, but that's not a 1-man job. And that company is EXTREMELY smart.

It may sound stupid to compete with yourself, but what about 'owning' a google
search term? Good SEO on all 3 sites may result in 3 top 10 rankings for a
single product, 1 on each site.

If you owned position 1, 2 and 3 - what % of that search traffic do you think
you would get?

------
quizbiz
Am I right in assuming that not much is paid to so called search engine
optimization among start ups? The products and services market themselves
virally(?).

~~~
fallentimes
It really depends. If you're in a very competitive market ( _cough_ tickets
_cough_ ) SEO is essential.

Also, good SEO has _made_ some startups. Examples: About.com, Yelp.com

------
vaksel
thats just stupid, pagerank != brand equity, not by a long shot.

~~~
fallentimes
Agreed, but the rest of the article acknowledges that.

------
buugs
I might be wrong in my thinking but:

Isn't this a kind of a weird buy I mean everyone saw that circuit city went
bankrupt and out of business it was highly public through many news outlets
including headline news for many weeks doesn't that destroy a brand and make
the website much less trusted?

